# Es geht nur abwärts!!



## BOOZE (22. August 2006)

Diese Tread ist nur für abfahrten, egal ob Berge, Felsen, Treppen oder Klippen, oder auch nur euer selbstgeschaufelten Misthaufen, den ihr als Hügel benutzt.

Hier sollen Abwärtsfahrer sich austauschen, Streckentips von sich geben und sich miteinander verabreden!!

Leute die die Berge hinauffahren wollen sind hier nicht erwünscht, genauso Meckerlisen und andere Subjekte!!

Mir ist es egal wie ihr raufkommt, hauptsache es geht runter.


----------



## matzem200 (23. August 2006)

Ja kennt hier jemand irgendwo gute abfahrte in der nähe von Ffm.
Egal ob richtigen DH oder nur irgend n cooler single trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (23. August 2006)

Der Feldberg ist sehr schön, kannst von Oben in fast jede Richtung runterfahren, sind ein Paar tolle Strecken dabei.
Mir gefällt die, in richtung rotes Kreuz.


----------



## fastmike (24. August 2006)

hallo ihr freunde des bergabfahrsports,im taunus ists sehr geil,aber wie kommt ihr hoch?habt ihr nen shuttle


----------



## dh-fabrikk (26. August 2006)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr freunde des bergabfahrsports,im taunus ists sehr geil,aber wie kommt ihr hoch?habt ihr nen shuttle


Mit dem PKW bis zum Fuss des Berges und dann feste schieben.
Oder man hat ne Teleskopsattelstütze,dann schockt mich auch kein Freeride/DH-Bike mit nur einem 1KB und über 20KG.
Da kann man auch noch 300 Höhenmeter vernichten ohne sich weh zu tun.
Ausser man hat Götterspeise in den Beinen.Dann hilft wirklich nur noch ein  Shuttle-Quad oder ähnliches was zusätzlich die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel belastet.
Unser Hausberg ist ca 4xx Meter hoch und ich wohne direkt unterhalb.
Nur gibts da wirklich nicht viel zum Freireiten ausser ein paar Single-Trails mit nicht mehr vorhandenen Stunts die zu viel Ärger geführt haben
Zumindest in dieser Richtung gings rapide Abwärts


----------



## BOOZE (26. August 2006)

Pahh, ich fahr doch kein Berg rauf!
Wozu gibts Heli´s


----------



## dh-fabrikk (26. August 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Pahh, ich fahr doch kein Berg rauf!
> Wozu gibts Heli´s





So einer??


----------



## StupidSteak (27. August 2006)

naja, ich fahre eig. auch nur abwärts. abwärts ist eh anstrengender als hoch.
darum fahr ich auch selten mal mit dem 19kg downhiller hoch. aber nicht im sitzen. sonst halt schieben, oder irgendwen mit auto fragen ob er dich mit hochnimmt. am wochenende fährt auch noch der weiltalbus bis sandplacken.

die besten abfahren gibts am feldi und altkönig. musste dir entweder wen suchen der sich auskennt, oder einfach sau oft da irgendwie hoch, und alle möglichen abfahren fahren. vom altkönig zb. kann man bis kronberg runter eine fast 4minuten lange abfahrt haben (wenn man sich beeilt) - das ist echt anstrengender als da hochzufahren. 
wie dem auch sei, im taunus, d.h. feldberg/altkönig, gibts viele, nicht sonderlich fordernde, aber durchaus spaßige abfahrten


----------



## PaleRider (27. August 2006)

StupidSteak schrieb:
			
		

> am wochenende fährt auch noch der weiltalbus bis sandplacken.
> 
> sag mal kannst du mir ´n bißchen mehr info zu dem weiltalbus geben bzw. von wo färt der ab??
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOZE (27. August 2006)

PaleRider schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre ganz cool mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu fahren, dann müsste ich mir wenigstens keine Sorgen machen das mein gebrochener body alleine auf´m Waldboden liegt



Das ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses Treads.
Zwei Leute zwei Autos und schon kann es losgehen. Muss man halt shutteln.

Falls jemand will, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Moi (28. August 2006)

ihr lutscher,
fahrt doch hoch! Halt ganz langsam und dann kann man runter richtig knallen. Mach ich auch immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (28. August 2006)

wo moi recht hat hat er recht, falls sich allerdings mal jemand erbarmt mich mitzunehmen hätte ich natürlich nichts dagegen  
 Und Leute die ein Aldibike fahren, dazu noch ein Fully ( wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann ) haben hier eingentlich garnichts zu melden, da man mit den Teilen weder vernünftig bergab, noch bergauf fahren kann.


----------



## Moi (28. August 2006)

Aldi Bikes stehen doch für Qualität und ein Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die sind super robust und die Parts haben super Funktion!


----------



## PaleRider (28. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Aldi Bikes stehen doch für Qualität und ein Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die sind super robust und die Parts haben super Funktion!




Ja klar, aber bitte nur vor dir runter


----------



## Moi (28. August 2006)

PaleRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, aber bitte nur vor dir runter


wie jetzt, du hast da irgendwelche bedenken?


----------



## BOOZE (28. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> ihr lutscher,
> fahrt doch hoch! Halt ganz langsam und dann kann man runter richtig knallen. Mach ich auch immer so.



Habt ihr den Anfang dieses Treads mal gelesen!!

Leute die die Berge hinauffahren wollen sind hier nicht erwünscht, genauso Meckerlisen und andere Subjekte!!

Also, Piss Off


----------



## mr.naga (28. August 2006)

BOOZE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eigentlich der Sinn dieses Treads.
> Zwei Leute zwei Autos und schon kann es losgehen. Muss man halt shutteln.
> 
> Falls jemand will, bin ich dabei!




ähhh... da musst du aber ganz schön viel auto fahren im vergleich zum effektiven bike-erlebnis 

übrigens booze,
werd doch bitte nicht so ausfallend , sonst haben wir hier gleich wieder so einen coolefreeridebikersindehhvielbesseralsdieblödenuncoolenundunstylischencrosscountrybiker-thread  und das braucht hier kein mensch mehr, denn das gebabbel gabs schon oft genug!!!
lasst uns lieber am thema bleiben und vielleicht mal alle zum gemeinsamen shutteln treffen 
gruß, naga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (29. August 2006)

mr.naga schrieb:
			
		

> ähhh... da musst du aber ganz schön viel auto fahren im vergleich zum effektiven bike-erlebnis
> 
> übrigens booze,
> werd doch bitte nicht so ausfallend , sonst haben wir hier gleich wieder so einen coolefreeridebikersindehhvielbesseralsdieblödenuncoolenundunstylischencrosscountrybiker-thread  und das braucht hier kein mensch mehr, denn das gebabbel gabs schon oft genug!!!
> ...



Rischtisch, habe ich auch nicht vor, und soll auch nicht FR gegen CC oder, oder, oder sein!
Es geht bei mir nicht anders, ich muss schutteln!
Ich will auch nur mein Spass!!
Darum auch der Titel dieses Treads.
Falls jemand am WE fahren will, aber mit Schutteln bin ich dabei.


----------



## mr.naga (30. August 2006)

hab leider erst gestern meinen gips abbekommen und kann erst in ein paar wochen wieder in den taunus...


----------



## flying-nik (2. September 2006)

muss auch onch locker 2 wochen warten bis DH wieder möglich ist. dann bin ich gerne dabei sich mal irgendwo zu treffen. Auch bei Aschaffenburg oder Darmstadt kann man gut fahren. muss ja nicht immer der feldi sein wobei mir dort die strecke richtung rotkreuz auch sehr zusagt


----------



## Vorstadtkind (3. September 2006)

kann mal jemand genauere angaben zur rotkreuz strecke machen? also wo gehts los, wo lang etc...
auch andere strecken am feldberg/altkönig würden mich interessieren. meine touren im taunus waren immer trial und error, wobei error überwog...hab kaum spannende sachen gefunden.


----------



## BOOZE (3. September 2006)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand genauere angaben zur rotkreuz strecke machen? also wo gehts los, wo lang etc...
> auch andere strecken am feldberg/altkönig würden mich interessieren. meine touren im taunus waren immer trial und error, wobei error überwog...hab kaum spannende sachen gefunden.




Merkwürdigerweise passiert es mir auch oft, dass ich den Weg nicht finde!
Aber Versuch macht kluch

Zum Roten Kreuz geht es am Feldberg Funkmast richtung alte Skipiste, links halten, dann kommt links ein Trammpelpfad welcher sich längst zur Gipfelplatoe bewegt.
Einfach entlang fahren, der Weg ändert sich vom Single Trail zum Bachlauf, irgendwann kreutzt die Waldautobahn, dann einfach geradeaus fahren, jetzt gehts eigentlich nur geradeaus, kommst dann wieder auf die Waldautobahn, ein Tick später kommt ein Park auf zwölf Uhr, dann links halten und du bist beim Roten Kreuz!

Was ich mal empfehlen kann, ist bei Darmstadt die Abfahrten an der Burg Frankenstein, echt schön, werde jetzt da öfters mal neue Strecken ausprobieren!


----------



## mr.naga (4. September 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> muss auch onch locker 2 wochen warten bis DH wieder möglich ist. dann bin ich gerne dabei sich mal irgendwo zu treffen. Auch bei Aschaffenburg oder Darmstadt kann man gut fahren. muss ja nicht immer der feldi sein wobei mir dort die strecke richtung rotkreuz auch sehr zusagt




biste auch verletzt???
was ist passiert? wie lange warst du außer gefecht? was machst du um dich wieder für dh fit zu trainieren?

gruß


----------



## Vorstadtkind (4. September 2006)

@Booze

danke für die Beschreibung, sollte ja zu finden sein, muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren.
Frankenstein rockt auch, war aber schon wirklich lange nicht mehr da. in welchem zustand sind denn da die strecken?


----------



## BOOZE (8. September 2006)

Hi!
Ist einer von euch am Sonntag in DA Frankenstein?
Würde da gerne fahren, aber alleine ist es ja langweilig.


----------



## flying-nik (9. September 2006)

mr.naga schrieb:
			
		

> biste auch verletzt???
> was ist passiert? wie lange warst du außer gefecht? was machst du um dich wieder für dh fit zu trainieren?
> 
> gruß


ja, schlüsselbein bruch. habe 2 wochen keinen sport machen können, dann langsam wieder joggen, krafttraining - situps etc. gingen nach 3 wochen. nach 4 wochen konnt ich wieder cc mäßig fahren. mittlerweile (~ 5 wochen her) gehen auch wieder liegestützen und 4x fahren. Habe aber noch leichte schmerzen bei Allem was den arm nach vorne zieht, wie z.b manual landings/surfen usw...
aber denke nächstes WE ist Downhill wieder möglich. Nur Das Rennen in Thale möchte ich noch nicht mitfahren. Die entgültige Stabilität des Knochens ist wohl erst nach 6 monaten wiederhergestellt. denke aber das ich bis Bad wildbad wieder fit bin.
was hast du denn gemacht das du auch verletzt bist?

Die Burg ist momentan inm super Zustand. 
@ Booze prinzipiell ist da sonntags ja eh immer was los. Morgen kann ich leider nicht da ich Trickstuff noch was beinm Messeaufbau helfen werde. Aber nächstes WE vielleicht. dann wäre auch der Yo am Start

vg
nik


----------



## PaleRider (13. September 2006)

.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (17. September 2006)

huch, wo ist den der obere Text hin!

Also, einfache Antwort:
Du darfst natürlich nirgendwo im Wald etwas bauen, ohne das der Förster, der Amtsrat, dessen Schwester deren Putzfrau, die Nachbarin des Ortsvorstehers oder sonstige subjekte es dir schriftlich  erlaubt haben.


----------



## mr.naga (21. September 2006)

... und natürlich die wandererlobby nicht vergessen!


----------

